# Nothing runs like a Deere...................My rear !!!!



## Jody Hawk (May 21, 2006)

I bought one of those John Deere L130 riding mowers at the Home Depot and let me tell you, this thing ain't nothing but a headache !!!!!!!!! Can't keep the belt on the dadgum thing !!!!!! I've had it less than two years and it's already been in the shop once for the belt coming off. Last week I was cutting my grass and I got off of it to move my daughter's trampoline. When I got back on it and engaged the blades they wouldn't start. The belt came off again and this time it pulled the bolt loose that holds the pulley on and stripped the threads !!!!!!!!! So back to the shop we go tomorrow. I had a Craftsman riding mower that cost half of what this John Deere cost that I cut with for eight years and the only thing I remember doing to it in those eight years was have the belt replaced once.


----------



## kevincox (May 21, 2006)

I wondered about those. I have a Sears mower thats been good, but my favorite was one of those red snapper's. Man that was one tough mower for many,many years.


----------



## Trizey (May 21, 2006)

The JD's that Home Depot and other chain stores sell are not the same machines that you buy from a JD dealer.  I've been told the ones at the chain stores are not the same quality.


----------



## stev (May 21, 2006)

then aint real john deere tractor just the name .Since when did john deere make tractors with briggs and stratton motors


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 21, 2006)

My last two mowers have been Craftsman. I wouldn't give you 2 cents for my last one. I have already replaced both spindles and the mower belt wont stay on half the time!


----------



## DYI hunting (May 21, 2006)

I though about the JD's at Home Depot.  Settled on a Cub Cadet.  The Cub Cadet is the best mower I have ever owned.


----------



## tknight (May 21, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> The JD's that Home Depot and other chain stores sell are not the same machines that you buy from a JD dealer.  I've been told the ones at the chain stores are not the same quality.



That's correct.  The home depot mowers are made to compete with the murrays of the world.  Just go to a JD dealer and compare the quality of the L series and the x series.


----------



## CAL (May 21, 2006)

Hey Jody,
If the belts keeps coming off,something is out of alignment or the belt is worn to the point it will not stay on.I would bet something is out of line somewhere for it to keep jumping off.Good luck with getting it fixed.


----------



## Hardy (May 21, 2006)

I think when you compare the various models at Home Depot, Lowes, Sears, and elsewhere you will find they are the same mowers with different paint and sheet metal or plastic. Whether it is a John Deere, Cub Cadet, or Sears most are made by the same company.....MTW Power Equipment


----------



## Trizey (May 21, 2006)

tknight said:
			
		

> That's correct.  The home depot mowers are made to compete with the murrays of the world.  Just go to a JD dealer and compare the quality of the L series and the x series.




I've got an LX 280 with the 18hp Kawasaki.....and this thing is sweet.

Jody-  How long have you had that mower?  The home depot versions use thinner guage metals and like tknight said...they are in HD to compete with the other models.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 21, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I've got an LX 280 with the 18hp Kawasaki.....and this thing is sweet.
> 
> Jody-  How long have you had that mower?  The home depot versions use thinner guage metals and like tknight said...they are in HD to compete with the other models.



Folks, it doesn't matter if it is a cheaper version. For $2500 and the John Deere name on it, the belt ought to stay on the dadgum thing.


----------



## Trizey (May 21, 2006)

I understand where you're coming from.  

You were complaining about the JD and I was explaining  why you're having so much trouble with that model.  I wouldn't be happy either if it were my money.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 21, 2006)

The JD's you buy at the Home Depot in Loganville are delivered and assembled by the John Deere Dealership on Hwy 78 in Snellville. Or at least they were two years ago when I purchased mine.

I decided to buy mine from the dealer and I take it to him every late Winter, before he gets real busy and have him lube it, change the oil, align the pulleys etc.

Mama flies around the yard on that thing like Mario Andretti and it has help up very well.


----------



## gordylew (May 21, 2006)

say what you want but I had a murray that went through he** cutting a yard that resembled a rock a farm and still lasted nearly ten years.  I like Murrays   cheap and disposible.


----------



## jeshoffstall (May 22, 2006)

*I am with ya Jody...*

I bought a L110 at Home Depot last year - with only 60 hours the bearings on the mower deck went out.  I took it to the JD dealer on 78 and the damage was over $300 - I cried fowl and reminded them of the two year warranty and the repair dropped to $60 for belt relacement.  Well, about 15 hrs of mowing later - I am getting the same grinding sound when I engage the deck - and I am not a happy camper since I will have to tote it back up there again.

The guy at the dealer (which sells both the L and the G series) explained to me that the L series mowers are like Chevettes and the G's are like corvettes - better sheetmetal, heavier duty etc. - like others on here have stated.

However, I bough a JD because of their reputation and perceived quality.  If they are making disposable mowers to compete with those mowers sold in chain stores it will not be long until others, like me, write off JD mowers altogether.

I would  not purchase another one - and will not recommend their products to others.


----------



## Malimn (May 22, 2006)

Well Gents..  I have the SST16, Zero turning lawn mower, and I can tell ya what..  I have had it now for 5 years and I have had ZERO problems with it.  The thing drives like a dream, mows VERY well and the dern thing runs like a swiss watch.

NOW.. Granted when I bought it I payed $4,800 for it with accessaries but pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie it has been worth it.  The others at the home depot are not the same build and are a cheaper version.  They are just like the computers and such you get from best buy, circuit city, walmart, etc..  Cheaper versions of a better built computer.

It all goes back to the same ole addage... You get what you pay for.


----------



## DeucesWild (May 22, 2006)

I like my old red Snapper.  I've got so many stumps and rocks on my place that it tore my dad's Craftsman up in no time.


----------



## tknight (May 22, 2006)

jeshoffstall said:
			
		

> I bought a L110 at Home Depot last year - with only 60 hours the bearings on the mower deck went out.  I took it to the JD dealer on 78 and the damage was over $300 - I cried fowl and reminded them of the two year warranty and the repair dropped to $60 for belt relacement.  Well, about 15 hrs of mowing later - I am getting the same grinding sound when I engage the deck - and I am not a happy camper since I will have to tote it back up there again.
> 
> The guy at the dealer (which sells both the L and the G series) explained to me that the L series mowers are like Chevettes and the G's are like corvettes - better sheetmetal, heavier duty etc. - like others on here have stated.
> 
> ...




The spindles are not greasable on the cheaper units, thus the life of the unit will be short lived.  I agree with the damage that the bad mowers will do to the name of the good mowers, these same mowers if you remember use to be sold under the scott's name.  I would imagine that the mfg. cost of the mower is so small that JD can't afford not to make the darn things.  Too much $$$ to be made at HD and Lowes.  A dealer that I deal with in Alabama will not sell the cheaper units because of all the trouble they give.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2006)

All I can say is I bought a real JD from the JD dealer.  A 180 with a 17 horse Kawasaki engine.  I bought it in 1987.  It has had the oil changed twice and the blades changed once.  Never a belt changed.  It cranks every time and runs great.  I am sure it could use an oil change, new blades and probably new belts but I hate to touch it since it is doing so good.  Now admittedly I do not cut grass every week.  Only when I can not find the boat in the yard.  But you can bet that when I do cut it, the mower has a heck of a time getting the job done.  I don't think another mower could do it.  Maybe a bush hog but not a mower.

Have I ever told ya'll I hate cutting grass!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 22, 2006)

"Nothing runs like a Deere"...........but they don't run far. Don't get me started on John Deere products. I'll never deal with JD again after what I went thru with a dealer/servicer or their products!!


----------



## Heathen (May 22, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> All I can say is I bought a real JD from the JD dealer.  A 180 with a 17 horse Kawasaki engine.  I bought it in 1987.  It has had the oil changed twice and the blades changed once.  Never a belt changed.  It cranks every time and runs great.  I am sure it could use an oil change, new blades and probably new belts but I hate to touch it since it is doing so good.  Now admittedly I do not cut grass every week.  Only when I can not find the boat in the yard.  But you can bet that when I do cut it, the mower has a heck of a time getting the job done.  I don't think another mower could do it.  Maybe a bush hog but not a mower.
> 
> Have I ever told ya'll I hate cutting grass!!!


You must have never owned a Snapper. Man those things are almost industructible. My Dad has had one as long as I can remember and I carry on the tradition. I use a Scag at work and those things are definitely bad to the bone. Man you can cut some serious grass in no time at all.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 22, 2006)

Ive got a 130 and I have not had a problem with mine


----------



## discounthunter (May 22, 2006)

try the other green.........bolens!


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2006)

Heathen said:
			
		

> You must have never owned a Snapper. Man those things are almost industructible. My Dad has had one as long as I can remember and I carry on the tradition. I use a Scag at work and those things are definitely bad to the bone. Man you can cut some serious grass in no time at all.



My Dad is a dyed in the wool Snapper man.  He told me when I bouth this JD that I should have gotten a snapper.  He has been through 3 snappers since I bought my JD in 1987.  He now has a JD.


----------



## captainhook (May 23, 2006)

I have an L120 and the belt gave out 10 hours after the manual called for a change, 110 hours. It has been trouble free until this weekend when it was spraying gasoline all over the motor! I am glad I was about to service it  or I may not have noticed it until I was in orbit over south Georgia. I wish I'd bought a small tractor for what size yard I've got.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 23, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> The JD's that Home Depot and other chain stores sell are not the same machines that you buy from a JD dealer.  I've been told the ones at the chain stores are not the same quality.


IF you go to Lowes and buy a l102 or go to a JD dealership and buy a l102 you are buying the same mower.  There is no difference.  JD does carry other models (x series) that are different, but lowes/hd doesn't carry this model.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 23, 2006)

Heathen said:
			
		

> Man those things are almost industructible.



You got that right. I'll put a Snapper Comet over anybody's John Deere. The only reason I don't have the Comet is the mowing deck is too small. I need a big 46" deck to cut this big ole yard of mine.


----------



## nwgahunter (May 23, 2006)

*Simplicity*

I bought a Simplicity 5 years ago and I change the oil once a year and keep going. Best mower I've ever had.


----------



## Heathen (May 23, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> My Dad is a dyed in the wool Snapper man.  He told me when I bouth this JD that I should have gotten a snapper.  He has been through 3 snappers since I bought my JD in 1987.  He now has a JD.


What did he do run over them with the car or truck or does he drive it back and worth to work or something?


----------



## short stop (May 23, 2006)

Jody -I have a  L110  model JD purchased at Home Repo  3 yrs ago --I can cay    I have  had no problems with  maint issues -oil change or two  and blades -- I did have a problem  like you had with the belt coming off    on yr #2    belt looked good  but it was streched a bit   and    I went and got a    better belt from  Napa ---problem solved . You  been to my house   and seen my yard - I cut 2 out 5 acres   with my Deere and have no problems  
 Side note  , Ive owned a  Sears  Craftsman    mower I bought in Athens  from Sears and wouldnt  give you  the money to buy bullets to blow it apart with --- It WAS A JUNKER  FROM DAY 1!
 And as far as Snapper Comets  go --Id own one  if they had a  48''  deck as well . I just cant mow 2 acres with 30'' deck. Sold my old one for what I paid for  it  5 yrs ago -you cant say that about  many mowers


----------



## GrunterHunter (May 27, 2006)

Both my parents were diehard Snapper believers, but over the years their children have grown and we have bought various mowers from other manufactures and I've bought a Craftsman and it turned out to be a flimsy piece of crap.  The only thing good about it was the Briggs.  So I ended up with my sister's 2155 Cub Cadet and it is over 6 years old and cuts great, but it looks like pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie so I'm not worried about anyone driving off with it.  The spring on the deck broke last year so I took a spring off the trampoline and went back to cutting grass.  The Cub is easy to service and to maintain.  I almost went to Tractor Farm Supply and bought a new one but what’s the use when this one still cuts as good as it did for my sister.  Nothing wrong with being a yellow fellow!!!  I do however have my eyes on the TANK with the CAT engine.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (May 31, 2006)

Here is the deal with the John Deere and the Cub Cadets that lowes and Home Depot Sell.  The John Deer are made by Murray to no special specifications they are basically a little better made murray painted Green.  The cubs are a different Story. Yes they are Made by MTD.  But, they are still made to the exact same specifications as when they were made by international.  The cubs are great mowers and the J. Deer mower are crap unless you buy them at a true power equipement shop, they are still made by John Deere and are great mowers.


----------



## CPO (Jun 2, 2006)

*Simplicity!*



			
				nwgahunter said:
			
		

> I bought a Simplicity 5 years ago and I change the oil once a year and keep going. Best mower I've ever had.



Where can you buy these?   I bought a used one 5 years ago and I can't kill it.   I've taken it to the woods to cut trails/foodplots/and mow ~7 acres with it every summer.  I've been eyeballing the JD's but after reading this it sound like I need to stick with what works.


----------



## quailchaser (Jun 2, 2006)

stev said:
			
		

> then aint real john deere tractor just the name .Since when did john deere make tractors with briggs and stratton motors



I bought my John Deere L110 from a dealer and it has a Kohler engine. I haven't had any problems at all. I looked at the ones at HD and noticed they all had the Briggs engines. Plus I work with a guy whose wife worked for the dealer at the time and I got the mower for $50 cheaper than what HD was selling it for.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 2, 2006)

*JD Dealers only*

I had an LX178 V twin liquid cooled Kawazki automatic for 15+ years

I moved and needed a bigger one so I moved up.

The ones in the dealers are better, better selection, better inards etc It cost more but you will NEVER have an issue with them as long as you keep it mainatined in a reasonable fashion


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 3, 2006)

*Mower*

I love to cut the grass.  I own a JD lawnmower and have had it now for about 10 years and this thing runs great.  Also , we own a JD gator and 2 years ago bought a tractor.  Actually went to purchase a bigger mower and I saw the tractor and it was cheaper to get a small tractor with a mower,front end loader and attachments on the back.  I have never had a problem with any of my JD's.  I only hope one day , I can buy another JD. Did I forget to mention that they are comfortable.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 3, 2006)

I got my mower back from the shop and the mechanic told me that he's pretty sure that he found the problem. He said that they left off some parts at the factory. I should have asked him why it took them three times with it being in the shop to find that out.  Anyways, John Deere covered the cost 100% and I cut with it Wednesday and it did fine. Hopefully they got it fixed this time.


----------



## tknight (Jun 3, 2006)

Did you ask about the other times you had to pay for the repairs?  Hope they have you fixed up now.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 3, 2006)

*Jd*

Nothing runs like a John Deere.  I cut grass with mine today.


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 4, 2006)

The JD's @ Lowes & Home Depot are low quality (MTD junk)...you are better off paying more for the X-series JDs or better yet get a Kubota.  I have a Kubota T1670A and it is great.  My grandpa has Kubota ZD21 (zero-turn mower) and a M4700 tractor...both great machines.  BTW, if you have any Kubota questions...let me know...I know a little about them.


----------



## cgn526 (Jun 4, 2006)

Snappers are of course made in Mcdonough. A friend of mine was doing contract work there a few weeks back and watched a whole line of JD green mower decks going by on the suspended conveyors. Murray was bought out last year. Maybe Snapper is making the low end JD's now. I have an 8 yr old snapper with hydro that throws the belt every time you turn around. Had nothing but problems with it. Front cast axles that are two piece and only spot welded together. Steering arm made from light guage steel rod that bends every time you touch something with the front tire. Biggest piece of crap I've ever owned. They don't make 'em like they used to. I'm gonna put the belly mower  back on my old Allis Chalmers tractor!


----------



## W4DSB (Jun 4, 2006)

my old john deere r-72 is 15 years old and cuts great!
Dads "New" snapper on the otherhand seems to be a pile of junk!


----------

